# homade dust collectors



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I finally got my homemade dust collector to work. I used the 2hp motor a friend brought me. After about the 4th try I got the impeller made to work pretty well. I made it 14"s in diameter out of 3/4 plywood. the fins are about 5" wide and 4" high. I like a challenge and that it was. It isn't perfect but it's better than not one at all. All I have in it money wise is than $200. After I got that one to work I made one for my scroll saw. It's a lot better than the two fish tank blowers I had before. gmcooter


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

You know the rule. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------

